# Fair Society



## OsteInmar (Sep 5, 2018)

Capitalism, Communism, Socialism, Totalitarianism, Authoritarianism, Stalinism, Maoism ...
Let's not look at all kinds of "ism", which pollinate the brains of the citizens of the whole world with all sorts of "publicists, theorists and analysts"?

*We approach this problem quite simply:*

What does the Man want when he lives on this Earth?
- A person wants to receive satisfaction from life

How can a person get this satisfaction?
- A person will be satisfied if he decides all his dreams.

What is the Dream of Man?
Let's move on to the *Fair Society*:

In every Person, since his birth, there are a lot of ideas ...
I would highlight the basic ideas of Man

1. *Businessman*
Such a Man is a Businessman. He will never obey anyone ...
You will be surprised, but Money does not interest him. Money for such a person is a way to prove to all that he can do better and more. His power is of secondary interest or does not interest him.
Such a Man loves Risk and Profit.
He can lose money and get them again ...
He does not get upset when he loses money and is not happy when he gets it
(Carnegie ...)

2. *Manager*
Such a Man is a Striving for Power. He will obey anyone, since he must make a career ... He does not like Risk, he likes Stability
Money is the main impetus of life for him.


3*. An ordinary person.*
Such a Person seeks to receive Education and work ...
He is not interested in Power, Profit, Risk. He can obey anyone.
The main task is to have a good Salary and Stability

4.* Scientific Worker (Fundamental Science)*
There are very few such people, but they are moving Progress.
Such a Person is not interested in Money, Power ...
The main purpose of such a person is to solve scientific problems!
He will be satisfied when he will solve the Problem
He wants Stability.

*5. "The poet*"
This Man promotes Culture.
He is not interested in Power, Risk, Money
He wants Confession!

okay ...
Now let's see ...

Is there an Ideological, Philosophical, Political and Economic Formation in this sinful World?
So that it could be a " Fair Society" and give these people satisfaction?

My answer is no!


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm a fan of leave me alone.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 5, 2018)

"Fair" is subjective, and "society" is an unquantifiable straw man.....Given that, any consensus on the concept would be a virtual impossibility.


----------



## OsteInmar (Sep 5, 2018)

If you live alone, it means that
- you are not the Patriot of your country
- The government will pay for your idleness
- You do not live in the Society, therefore you should not use the products of the Oblast.

Personally, I only know the family of the Lykovs, who lived in Siberia, as well as the "Old Believers" from the Russian Orthodox Church ...
They remained at the level of the 16th century.
Is it interesting for you?


----------



## DustyInfinity (Jan 6, 2019)

What I don't understand is modern society promoting government as a provider.  I heard on the radio a guy who was a teacher ask a class what to do to prepare for a hurricane.  Many options were on the board, but everyone but two in the class said there first move would be to ask the government for help.  I try to teach and prepare my son to take care of himself.  I view that as being an adult.  You move out on your own and can take care of yourself.  Now, people are being taught that they should get guaranteed income and the government should give you condoms.  Does this seem weird to anyone else?


----------

